# Another Group of Amazing Dogs - Video



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Dog Show

Here's another bunch of dogs determined to make mine look stupid!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

ahh, Germans are such over-achievers! :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

BLOODY HELL!!!!!!! That guys is just awesome. I wonder how on earth he taught those dogs to do all those tricks, seriously its one of the best dog show's I've ever seen!
Thanks for posting, I enjoyed it alot.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How in the heck did he do that? I watched it twice, and couldn't even really see alot of hand signals. That's just amazing. That's choreography, plain and simple. With dogs!

Also, it looked like all those dogs were mixed breeds. GO mutts!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

That was incredible. Heck, I don't think I could even get mine to sit on a stool for a whole minute let alone jump in to my arms from a great height. That's some massive trust that dog has in that owner.

I wonder if part of it was taking something the dog naturally did and worked on it, fine tuned it and turned it in to part of the act.

As far as signals, I saw a ton of signals. I also think his hat, taking it off and how he moved it around, gave signals.


----------

